# First attempt single stage products?



## mdianuk (Apr 7, 2014)

I've decided I'd like to give a machine polisher a go on my 6 year old Golf GTI PP. The bodywork condition is 'okay', light swirls etc and a few more persistent areas.

I'm very familiar with techniques for 'detailing' a car, and will first be snow foaming, shampoo, fall out, tar remover, clay bar etc before moving on to polishing.

I'll probably stick with a single stage polish. Reason being that I'm not an expert, so don't want to take it too far and compromise the paint...but I am willing to take some risks. If I can get out 80-90% of swirls and marks, I will be happy, initially at least.

I've settled on a DAS-6 PRO PLUS as a good contender and following extensive research (youtube videos for hours on end), will use with Chemical Guys pads.

What I'm not sure about is whether with a single stage, there is a 'one fits all' type pad and polish I should use, such as CG Hex orange (or yellow)? Possibly combined with Menzerna One-Step?

I'm leaning towards that combination, DAS with CG and Menzerna, but if for a single stage, getting out what I'd consider light to medium swirls and scratches, you'd suggest a specific product from the line up, or perhaps I will need to use two types?

Thank you.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

Esoteric swear by Sonax Perfect Finish and a Rupes Yellow pad. That's what I have invested in and will be using on my A7

Also have an orange Hexlogic pad if I need more cut (and Koch Chemie H8 02 if that doesn't shift it)


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I am in a similar position and have a similar post. Mine are very light wash swirls only, so need something lighter I think rather than a one step. Sonax Perfect Finish seems to be the polish everyone is raving about. Not sure on Pads but Hex logics are raved about, but also look at Lake Country pads at a similar price. KDS Keltec have just released a video on youtube about them and the HDO pads, I think they mention which one for a one step too.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

M4TT17 said:


> Esoteric swear by Sonax Perfect Finish and a Rupes Yellow pad. That's what I have invested in and will be using on my A7
> 
> Also have an orange Hexlogic pad if I need more cut (and Koch Chemie H8 02 if that doesn't shift it)


This is what I'm going for, I also have orange and white CG hex pads and Koch Chemie 9,6 and 3.

In the next 15 minutes I'm going to pick up a scrap bonnet, and within the next couple of weeks will be doing some testing.

Dave


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

Dave50 said:


> This is what I'm going for, I also have orange and white CG hex pads and Koch Chemie 9,6 and 3.
> 
> Dave


I think white Hex are similar to the cut/finish of the Rupes yellow (which are out of stock) so I either need to get the yellow from somewhere else or go with the white hexlogic or white LC CCS pads

Awaiting my DA from in2detailing and will be trying to get some practice in over the festive period


----------



## mdianuk (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks guys, I've decided to get a DAS-6 Pro Plus with HEX orange and white pads plus Sonax Perfect Finish. As I have no experience of machine polishing, I want to be exceptionally careful, so I'll likely tape off and start with the HEX white and see if that does enough. I might also get a scrap bonnet, but in reality, I'll probably just give it a go. My Golf GTI is 6 years old and seen better days, plus needs a bit of paint work doing anyway, so will just add to the list if it somehow goes horribly wrong lol


----------



## tabs604 (Jul 4, 2019)

over on the Mk7 Golf gti forum people have had good results with CG Hex green pads with either sonax perfect finish or Scholl s20. I will be trying this on my 2014 golf gti PP in spring.
I did a 2 stage in summer but made some rookie mistakes. whilst the car was 60% corrected the results could have been better.

I used a das pro v2 with menzerna 400 followed by the polish but used one pad for each stage. buy a minimum of 3-4 pads when doing your car.

hope that helps.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

If you only have light swirls then that combo should work great. I've heard Sonax PF is a bit of a miracle worker with some decent work time and low dusting. 

Update this thread with before and after shots &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I have sonax PF, I have used it once. 

When we bought the X1 it had deep scratches on the rear door, the garage agreed to polish them out. As I got impatient, I tried it myself. I used the SPF and a Meguairs mircofibre cutting pad on a DA, it removed them rather easily. 

I bought a green and white hex pad earlier this month, so plan is to try them out on my 5 series and see how it goes.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> I'll probably stick with a single stage polish. Reason being that I'm not an expert, so don't want to take it too far and compromise the paint...but I am willing to take some risks.


This is not what "don't want to take it too far" is about.

Not taking things too far is by using a finishing polish on a finishing pad. This will allow you to get the technique of holding and moving the machine but taking next to nothing of the clear coat off the car.

I am not steampunk and so will not write long posts but you need to research extending polish sets to use a polish that has more cut than a finishing polish to make it work like a finishing polish.

I am going to stick my neck out here and say I don't think there is any such thing as a single stage polish. It is just some with the correct technique finish well enough without requiring refining of the finish if you don't want to.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I had excellent results with 3D HD SPEED AIO with a Lake Country Orange (cutting pad) similar to Chemical Guys Orange Heavy Polish/ Light Cutting pad on my friends VW Transporter. 100 000 miles, 6 years old and battered paint. Here is the thread link if you are interested. I bought the HD Speed as it can be used in the sun. Fantastic buy as it was a very hot weekend. I tried to keep the parts I was polishing in the shade.


----------

